
128 WiFi devices ought to be enough for anyone - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2015/08/128-wifi-devices-ought-to-be-enough-for-anyone/
======
chrisfosterelli
I get the point that this article is getting at, however OnHub says it
supports 128 _simultaneous_ devices. Not _total devices ever_.

I have my doubts that the author will find himself using the active Wifi on
his Ebook, laptop, Xbox360, Wii, 3DS, Google Glass, and 122 other devices at
the exact same time anytime in the near future. Even if he did, I really doubt
that many other household routers could handle that load either.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. Most of the home WiFi's are configured in the 192.168.n.0/24 subnet,
so the max number of devices (excluding the router) is ¿253? Not much bigger
than 128.

------
PaulHoule
Well, I think today there is too much emphasis on wireless and a sense almost
that using wires is ritually unclean.

4G is NOT a wireless technology, 5G is about more optic fiber so that you can
be closer to the infrastructure.

As much as possible I get ethernet out to security cameras, game consoles and
things like that and leave the WiFi to things that are truly mobile.

